# Sunday's Show and Tell. .9/20/15



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2015)

Another week has been and gone. Pulling out the long pants and long sleeve shirts already...daggum it!
Bikes left out in the elements this time of year are covered in dew which means we have to cover them to avoid exposure....daggum it!

Thanks for letting me vent!

So let's see what classics you have found from this past week.  
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Delivered a bike from Va. to the  Delaware shore yesterday. He was pleased which, is always a great feeling.





Had the rest of the day to go bike hunting. ( The wife went sailing, so I was own my own....ahhhh!...not that I don't enjoy the wife's company but, all the inhibitions go out the window when I can go picking alone)
Stopped at few places that I found on CL (one being a link a member sent me knowing I was in the area) and picked these three up on the way back to the Maryland Eastern Shore.

50s AMF Flash badged Schwinn and this 24" mid 50s Higgins (was a package deal so I had to take both)




Then the link sent to me put me on this 56 Murray...I know, it's ugly as all get out but, it has a tank and I'm a sucker for tank bikes. Will be a nice revival on this one.







Around the corner from the in-laws was this 30s crab picking warehouse so I took a pic with the haul.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## petritl (Sep 20, 2015)

I received a bunch of parts for a project from Cabe members and a vending trike from a friend.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2015)

Love the vending trike.
I found this Eveready walleye flashlight on Friday


----------



## Blackout (Sep 20, 2015)

bought the elgin and sears off same person on local craigslist ad not sure what to do with them yet wrong bars/stem on elgin but both really clean, may just get some correct bars/stem on the elgin for the other half to ride, the little Schwinn saved from a scrapers truck this one I know needs a new home.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 20, 2015)

This week was a good one. I found a Elgin which someone spray painted the handle bars, rims and crank after some cleaning Wallah chrome! Plus came across a women's Shelby complete and a Iver Johnson.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Delta disease*

I bought this DELTA DOMINATOR last week, it came in the mail Wednesday.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 238520




Very nice find!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 20, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This week was a good one. I found a Elgin which someone spray painted the handle bars, rims and crank after some cleaning Wallah chrome! Plus came across a women's Shelby complete. Plus an Iver Johnson.
> View attachment 238518




Damn man you are one lucky SOB. Its too bad that someone switched out the Iver fenders for some crappy Westfield ones.  I have the PERFECT tank for that Elgin, It would look like it was born there.  LMk if you want to buy this tank or sell me the Elgin.  -Chris


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

That tank would look great on this bike!



bikewhorder said:


> Damn man you are one lucky SOB. Its too bad that someone switched out the Iver fenders for some crappy Westfield ones.  I have the PERFECT tank for that Elgin, It would look like it was born there.  LMk if you want to buy this tank or sell me the Elgin.  -Chris


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 20, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 238519




Ah, there's my Shelby...
Was Mitch as dumb as a brick could get?  Every time I talked to him he was clueless like he couldn't remember 5 minutes ago.  Told me the bike was mine.  Told him Wednesday I would be leaving Thursday morning to get it.  Gave me an address (9 Ferguson).  Told him I'd call him in the morning when I'm on my way.  Called him the next morning as I'm leaving for my trip.  What bike?....Oh...Someone picked that up last night.

An even bigger laugh...
You picked that up Thursday, and he renewed the Craigslist listing Friday.
http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/5221798720.html


----------



## kunzog (Sep 20, 2015)

Rustystone2112:  What is the Delta Battery Box?  I have one like it but don't what the application was.
Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 20, 2015)

Found a box with some neat NOS things while cleaning a building next to my work.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

*Indian Johnson*



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This week was a good one. I found a Elgin which someone spray painted the handle bars, rims and crank after some cleaning Wallah chrome! Plus came across a women's Shelby complete and a Iver Johnson.
> View attachment 238518
> View attachment 238519
> View attachment 238520





Man what a great mix of bicycles.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2015)

Greg M said:


> Love the vending trike.
> I found this Eveready walleye flashlight on Friday
> View attachment 238497



I have one like that...not an EverReady though. Sits in my display case somewhere. 
Nice find Greg

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This week was a good one. I found a Elgin which someone spray painted the handle bars, rims and crank after some cleaning Wallah chrome! Plus came across a women's Shelby complete and a Iver Johnson.
> View attachment 238518
> View attachment 238519
> View attachment 238520



Of course it was....damn George, now you'll need a trailer to haul your recent finds to t town. 


Greg M said:


> Love the vending trike.
> I found this Eveready walleye flashlight on Friday
> View attachment 238497





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 20, 2015)

they were used when you had a 3 & 6 volt systems  for cars, motorcycles, and bicycles.
the ones i have are a pair from a car with the 2 metal straps across the back for mounting and  black teacup lights with a glass jewel in the back and fixed vertical mounts . { there's a pic. under the display  i still need to mount them on the sides next to the boxes}  they also made the same box for bicycles with either leather straps or metal straps that held it from the frame like a prewar hanging tank


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> I bought this DELTA DOMINATOR last week, it came in the mail Wednesday.



Nice...don't have one of those yet. I want a rusty one that I can take to bare metal for the 39 bare metal Colson I just about got finished.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 20, 2015)

Picked up the spaceliner on Thursday. The wheels, stem, grips and possibly the handles bars are wrong, but I bought a beat up Columbia with the correct wheels and stem so it will be up for sale this week. I bought the stingray from my neighbor a half hour ago and that will be up for sale after I straighten the sissy bar and put in new tubes and front tire.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought this Colson Tandem a few weeks back after a entire day of work . I finally got it going for the first time since 1964.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 20, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this Colson Tandem a few weeks back after a entire day of work . I finally got it going for the first time since 1964.




Man that's a good looking_ 'Heavy Duty'_ bike! You could stick a brass horn on it,  take that to the park; "Honk, Honk" "female driver!" if they don't move, just bowl over the road bikes.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 20, 2015)

*55 Phantom, 69 Super sport.*

And yet, there's still Phantoms coming out of their hiding places. Looks like a barn find or basement storage that got dragged down here SW Florida, abandoned in storage facility. This guy has been sitting so long, when rolling it, there's some drag, Haven't checked yet but feels like the rear hub grease is hard. . Just in and haven't been able to check/do anything yet. 

Seller's photo:






And another new addition to the Schwinn family, learned somtin too.. 1969 Schwinn Super Sport's (earlier and later) are hand made, Fillet brazed Chrome moly lightweight frames..  original complete with a few goody extras. Prob, cause it's a girly, i'll  be parting it out later this week. [hint] offers for wheels, center pull  brakes etc. Very rare but cracked AVA, last year "widow maker" Quill stem, and I know why it's rare and a doom stem now too. . 'Bow tie' pedals'  Pretty nice condition frame and paint too. [sigh] Maybe a nice, clean boy frame ( I seriously doubt but) will come along before it's too late. Schwinn Sprint rear derailleur, same for the 5 speed sting rays or krates.  Odometer is just over 2,900 miles yet front tire sidewalls are all dried up, with some meat left to ride on and the original too, rear is heavy dried up and no meat, can't even read who made it. Obviously owner didn't use front brakes.  The tiers are just garbage, trash, side wall rubber is cracking off and binding is exposed but, yet, they aired right up and held without bubbling, for an easy test ride. go figure? 

I'm really keen on this bike, shameful that I'll have to move it.  I mean, if ya strip the extra 'pretty' junk off of these, wielded kick stand, fenders, rack, chrome handle bars, seat, etc.. These, with their Schwinn styled smooth round joints  will give or, should give,  'collectible' Trek a good run for the money!


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2015)

Not a bike but still kool. 1973 "Thing".Just picked up. Need to  start cleaning it up and drive.


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice 181
Seems like everyone on the Cabe is also into volkwagens


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 20, 2015)

Cool Thing electric vehicle conversion....

http://youtu.be/hzbs578UeWQ


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2015)

Kombicol said:


> Nice 181
> Seems like everyone on the Cabe is also into volkwagens




Have a few.Air cooled is the way to go.lol


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2015)

the Thing is kinda mixed up. it wants to be a Cadillac when it grows up but whats that hubcap?, cool VW anyway!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2015)

Found this beauty at a flea market 
Nick.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! How often is it that you find a horizontal spring Lobdell seat at a flea market? Good for you nick.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 21, 2015)

A diamond in the rough my friend with that seat score /find/ummmmmmmmm....... out of words


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this Colson Tandem a few weeks back after a entire day of work . I finally got it going for the first time since 1964.



That's sweet.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 21, 2015)

man you guys are finding all kinds of cool stuff, it sucks here in the UK for awesome bike finds.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2015)

Spaceliner is a 7 bar model. Hard to find those tanks unfortunately. 
Nice finds regardless.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## 1969nam (Sep 21, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Another week has been and gone. Pulling out the long pants and long sleeve shirts already...daggum it!
> Bikes left out in the elements this time of year are covered in dew which means we have to cover them to avoid exposure....daggum it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!
> ...




Jd...thank you for bringing the bike to me. The sad story behind this bike is what drew me to purchase the AMF. They are only original once !!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2015)

1969nam said:


> Jd...thank you for bringing the bike to me. The sad story behind this bike is what drew me to purchase the AMF. They are only original once !!



Hope it isn't a really sad story.
It's still a nice original with some nice added bling installed when it was new.

I enjoyed meeting you and your grandson.
You have a nice bike collection too.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Found this beauty at a flea market
> Nick.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported
> 
> ...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 21, 2015)

I picked up a new departure cabinet which is a grade higher than the one I am using so I'll upgrade and sell mine at Trexlertown.
It came with a repop glass schwinn reflector, repop Columbia grips, and some original badges including a cycle truck and a Rex I am curious about.
All for sale!
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got this a hour ago..


----------



## Danos (Sep 21, 2015)

Had picked up some bikes from a local CL find a while ago but I left some behind since I could not take them all at once. Here are the ones I just picked up yesterday.

I was pleasantly surprised when I noticed that it said Panther under the paint in the chainguard. Looks like with some work, I can bring out the nice green on green original paint. Its a 1951 panther. 







This one has a hiawatha gamble's headbadge. Very nice and almost complete one. 




Another nice surprise with this one. It says hornet underneath the paint in the chainguard but I am unsure of the year. They are missing some key parts but other than that it looks to be a good shape. 




I could not figure out what this one was. If anyone knows, i would appreciate some help on identifying it. I like how the bars are parallel on this one. 




This one is a cool Monark thunderbird. Seems to be very complete.


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 22, 2015)

now that's a nice tandem!


----------

